# Rehab iftar tonight



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

There is an Expatriate Iftar at Tota restaurant in rehab tonight at 6.30pm
I will be going - would be nice to meet some more people - let me know if you want to come.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Sorry I didnt see this until it was too late. I would love to go along if theres another one for expats near Zamalek.


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

I will keep looking at events and pass on to my daughter as she lives in Cairo ty x


----------

